# Commercials You Can't Stand



## dorima (Oct 1, 2010)

World's Greatest Spokesperson
I love that guy!


----------



## dorima (Oct 1, 2010)

Trojan Wedding Shower commercial 
*Scoffs


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't stand ANY commercial. 
I do stand, them, after immediately killing the sound, and waiting for them to go away. 
But there is absolutely nothing that anybody can do to incline me to want, desire, or buy something, unless I came up with it myself.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Pretentious twits.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

strawberryLola said:


> *There was one from a few years ago that goes: "It's not fast food, it's Wendy's."
> 
> The denial!!*
> 
> Oh and the commercial where the guy is practically screaming in a husky voice to sell garage doors.. wow.


I have no idea why, but upon reading this I burst into laughter.:crazy:


----------



## horses (Feb 6, 2011)

All Insurance Commercials which is about 75% of all tv commercials


----------



## RocketMikari (Feb 14, 2011)

none... I ignore/block them all ^^;;


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> YouTube - Trojan Wedding Shower Commercial - Triphoria Gift - Hair Blown Back


Excuse me, my friends and I talk just like these people all the time. Over enunciating and knowing the make and model of a vibrator by heart. 

OK...I lied, I hate that commercial. 




PseudoSenator said:


> Pretentious twits.
> 
> YouTube - McDonald's Caramel Mocha Bravo Jr. TV Spot


AND THIS COMMERCIAL. What the hell is...why are...it doesn't even make sense. They're just synchronized and tapping their hands on the table.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

The ankle show Old Navy ad - that 'band' is so fucking annoying.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Those local commercials which have REALLY BAD jingles. I can't stand them. They sound like they hired a burnt out alcoholic producer who is coercing a bunch of no talent hacks into singing and none of them gives a shit about it except for the probably _very small_ sum of money they get paid. I wouldn't be surprised if it was $5.

*You know what I'm talking about*. XD


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Shut up. Shut up. SHUT UP!:angry:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Lycrester said:


> Shut up. Shut up. SHUT UP!:angry:


:/ Thaaaannkkss. It's stuck in my head now and I can imagine myself singing and dancing like that while putting posters up in my history teacher's room.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I really really don't like the toilet paper commercials with the bears going to the bathroom behind a tree... and then they have TP on their behind. That just doesn't make me want to buy that toilet paper.

Also - the blow out diaper commercials...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

There are very few commercials that I can tolerate. Most (almost all) commercials nowadays try to employ sociological techniques to get you to buy their product.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I cannot stand any commercial with people eating. Especially loudly. If your commercial employs this annoying tactic, I will not buy your product. Who is with me?


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Commercials are one of the main reasons I stopped watching tv.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

the question should be.. can you stand TV?


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

Pretty much most commercials.
I especially dislike ones with female voice overs because their voices usually make me want to bash the TV screen in. 
I also get grossed out by commercials with babies especially that one with the rollerblading ones.
SCARED ME.


----------



## ladybugxD (Mar 19, 2011)

In a book that I read smb said "can we please stop having advertisements in which in the background a chick starts yelling like she's having an orgasm but what she's actually doing is eating a chocolate or she washes her hair?" 
..was also a great book.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting into marketing, so watching the annoying commercials really irritates me. The ones that I can't stand the most are the Progressive, Esurance, and Nationwide insurance. I also don't like the Beneful commercials where people talk to their dog.


----------

